# Dreams about horses and other things



## Amity Island (Mar 18, 2022)

Saddle up! 

I had the weirdest dream last night _and_ I was still able to remember it when I woke, which is quite rare for me. 

So...the dream was about a horse impression competition! 

Each person had to give their best impression (they can, obviously) of a horses face in a particular situation. The situation I was given was. 

"Imagine the face on a disgruntled horse. The horse had been at a village table top sale with other local horses, a bit of a row broke out when two of the horses were fighting over a really nice t shirt."

I don't know what to make of it? Any ideas? Was it something I ate? 

Does anyone else remember any really silly or unexplainable dreams they can remember and could they make any sense from them?


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 18, 2022)

Wow! That is beyond weird! 
I can imagine one of my horses, Rascal, going to a table top sale and the carnage that would ensue even if Rebel wasn't there to argue with him over a T-shirt! As for the face he would pull, I see that regularly (yesterday when I was grooming him and Rebel tried to muscle in on the action) and could easily copy it. You just have to scowl and lay your ears back and stick your nose and mouth out and jerk your head forwards sharply towards the offender.... just in case you needed any tips for the next time you have that dream.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 19, 2022)

You guys are eating too much cheese!


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 19, 2022)

Bloden said:


> You guys are eating too much cheese!


Don't be silly, you can never eat too much cheese! 
Anyway, I eat loads especially at bedtime and I sleep like the dead.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 19, 2022)

I always used to have high action full colour adventures in my dreams.
I can still remember the one on the beach with the smugglers fighting the revenue men and I got a cutlass point under my ribs. Over the years they have reduced and faded but if I'd written them down I'd have the scripts for any number of films.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 20, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Saddle up!
> 
> I had the weirdest dream last night _and_ I was still able to remember it when I woke, which is quite rare for me.
> 
> ...



Means your going to be a horse in next life, giddy up lad.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Mar 20, 2022)

I have a reoccurring dream that I get sent to prison for life, but for the most stupid things. 
Horses have many positive meanings in dreams, but I suspect your dream is a little niche for a proper explanation


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 20, 2022)

@Amity Island You are talking my language there!! It doesn't seem to encourage dreams for me though. I don't mind that though as I enjoy my sound sleep.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 23, 2022)

Everybody who sleeps has dreams. Dogs do. You only remember dreams if you are woken during REM sleep when dreams are happening. If you don’t think you have dreams, it means you are getting a good healthy night’s sleep.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 23, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Do horses too?



They do, some animals that dont appear to sleep actually do by shutting off one half of their brain at a time, found this amazing fact out when reading book Why we Sleep.


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 23, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Do horses too?


Yes, I have very occasionally seen mine twitching and legs moving when they were flat out in the field which would suggest dreaming. It's quite funny to watch but thinking about it now, perhaps they were having nightmares where they are trying to gallop away from a predator rather than nice dreams where they are enjoying stretching their legs in a sunny meadow.


----------

